# Hi-Standard M-101 v. Ruger Standard



## Hudson69 (Sep 29, 2010)

Which is the better gun; Dura-matic M-101 or Ruger Standard?  I have a Dura-matic (really good condition) but am looking at a Ruger pretty hard.  I have no idea how old the Hi-Standard is but the Ruger was built in '82 and looks like it just came out of the box.

I like shooting .22's; cheap, fun and cheap...  but I cannot see having two guns that are that similar in size, shape and function.  Pros and cons...

Thanks


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 30, 2010)

Not sure about the Hi Standard, but if you can get a Ruger Standard for a low price, then you should grab it.  

This is the gun that essentially became the Mark I and II, and is a wonderful blend of functionality and simplicity.


----------

